# Red Creek - A Horror Novel by Nathan Hystad is out May 18th!



## ratsy (May 16, 2018)

Hey everyone!

I'm working hard at my Survivors series, and somehow after 2.5 months, The Event still has a best-seller tag on it in the US, which has motivated me to write more books in the series. Book 3 is out in 2 weeks, but in the mean time, I'm releasing 'Red Creek' this Friday. The paperback is available now, ebook in two days.

The Survivors series was always planned at 3 books, though I'm now writing book 4.

Red Creek was intended as a stand alone, and might always be just that. There was more than a little self-reflection in this book. It's about an author who goes back to his hometown when his mom is moved into a home as her dementia gets too bad for her to live alone. Paul's sister asks for his help cleaning up their childhood home, and though he hasn't been back to the Creek since he left for college, he hesitantly agrees. I lived in a small town Redwater, and this place is half modeled on it, and what many small towns with no real industry become. This book is my favorite I've written, and it has a lot of me in it. I'd consider this more of a passion project, because I'm not sure it will get into as many hands as The Event, but I hope it does, because I really think it could resonate with readers.

While it's a horror, its fairly clean, and not gory at all. It's more supernatural thriller. And because my series is in 1st person, it was awesome to be able to switch POVs in this one, and work with some really fun characters. The sheriff, Cliff, was probably my favorite POV.

Here's the blurb:

*There’s a dark shadow over Red Creek.*

_Once a best-selling horror author, Paul Alenn is in a slump. His wife and daughter are across the country, moved away to the West Coast, leaving him alone in his Central Park-adjacent New York townhouse._

_When his sister calls, asking for help packing up his estranged mother’s house in his old hometown, Red Creek, he decides to put the past behind him and face his demons. _

_What he finds back home is an ongoing mystery that stems from his childhood, a time he has no recollection of. When a boy is taken on his second night in the Creek, Paul starts to unravel a dark past…one he hadn’t even known was buried. All paths lead to the orchard and the eccentric owners, but Paul doesn’t know if the shadow he keeps seeing is real, or his imagination’s cover-up of a traumatic event. _

_With help from his former best friend, his brother-in-law, and a cranky old sheriff, Paul digs up the truth of the shadow looming over Red Creek. _


The beta readers and early reviewers have given me really great positive feedback, and this book is the one that sold it to my wife that I was actually a great author (isn't that the life goal?) (also, her words not mine)

I hope some of you are able to grab a copy, and see just what makes me tick!

AMAZON LINK


----------



## TheDustyZebra (May 16, 2018)

Wowzers!


----------



## Luiglin (May 16, 2018)

And a good tale it is with @ratsy kindly providing my wife - who loves these sort of tales - a beta copy. Sorry she never managed to offer more detailed feedback other than 'loved it' but work has been a nightmare for her (she's been doing her own and two other peoples jobs for over a year now).


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 16, 2018)

Yes! Yes! Nath!!!

I will get a paperback copy as soon as I have finished Dan’s (might take me a month but hey). 

This is great news. 





pH


----------



## ratsy (May 16, 2018)

TheDustyZebra said:


> Wowzers!



I have a problem.... I can't stop writing. I still have Sleepy Grove to dust off, and see if I can make it publishable 

Cool Phyre... I hope you like it!


----------



## Toby Frost (May 17, 2018)

I don't know which is more sinister - the book cover or Phyrebrat's clapping people! 

Good work!


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 17, 2018)

I was trying to keep _en genre_ ...



pH


----------



## The Big Peat (May 17, 2018)

Feels like just yesterday I was offering feedback on this. Congrats! May it be inversely successful to the Oilers this season.

It's a really good read - not in my usual tastes at all, but maybe it should be.


----------



## Juliana (May 18, 2018)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Dan Jones (May 18, 2018)

Gosh you're a busy bunny Nath. This looks really good, congratulations!


----------



## Droflet (May 18, 2018)

Terrific cover, Nate. So glad for your success. Congrats on this latest gem. I hope it sells like hotcakes.


----------



## ratsy (May 18, 2018)

Woohoo, it's book release day. And Friday... and my tenth anniversary. Everything's coming up Milhouse.


----------

